# My Story A Week in 2014 Challenge



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

_--- the original post has been deleted---the following explains why:_

My account here on KB was hacked...apparently this has been going on since August...nearly every post I have made since August 2014, has been DRASTICALLY changed, edited, rewritten, reworded and altered to the point of ludicrous gibberish in some instances. I don't know who did this or why. There was no mod note added to any of the posts and does not appear that any mod was involved, especially given the nature of the things that were being said.

People who know me, know the stuff that was said via my account was completely out of character for me, often using words I'd never think to use, making claims I'd never make, attributing books to me that I'd never write. Someone put a lot of work and effort into using my KB posts to try to discredit me and ruin my reputation.

I am quite upset by what is going on with this. I'm baffled as to who would do this or why. It was clear the posts were reworded and rewritten to make me look like some sort of arrogant, gibbering idiot. I am deleting my posts off KB as a result of this incident to prevent farther public discrediting of my name.

To whoever did this to my account, you ought to be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

EelKat,
I'm exhausted just reading that extremely generous and interesting and informative post. Thank you for writing it.  

You are a force of nature!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Great post and congrats on your achievements thus far.

Will be following!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

I think it's a great goal, but I really do think it'll be hard to reach if you're putting 7,400 word posts up here.  Some of my short stories are 10,000 or less - you put up a Kindle book here that not many are interested in reading.  Is this the best use of your time?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

> That's it. That's the challenge. Everything else in this post is me detailing why I'm doing it, how I came up with the idea, and the steps I'm taking as to how I plan to pull it off. If you are planning to do this challenge what's already been said is all you really need to know in order to do it yourself. If you want to know what I'm personally doing, then keep reading...


EelKat,

Do you see reporting progress back on this thread or another one throughout the year? It might be helpful if others are working on something similar to share their progress. I know it always encourages me when I read those.

Chrispy


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Whew! I don't even know how you can't succeed with all your pre-planning. I'm a pantser as well, but have recently started at least rough outlining what should go on in chapters before I get to writing. It really makes it easier to write fast. I'm going to start thinking of titles first too. Titles are hard.

Good luck and I can't wait to watch your progress.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I think it's a great goal, but I really do think it'll be hard to reach if you're putting 7,400 word posts up here. Some of my short stories are 10,000 or less - you put up a Kindle book here that not many are interested in reading. Is this the best use of your time?


Well, maybe EelKat is a fast writer. Maybe EelKat wasn't busy when she wrote this. Maybe this one post will be the only long thing she posts here for the rest of the year so she can concentrate on her plan for writing more.

Maybe she needs this level of detail to get her motivated. Maybe this is her way of being productive.

You know, whatever works for her. She knows the value of her time and it's really not up to us to determine it for her. Especially if it works.

For myself, it is extremely detailed and I'm not sure I could keep up the pace and not exhaust or burn out before half the year is gone. I like the idea though, and already I have several kernels of ideas that I think I can implement for myself to participate.

Good luck, EelKat. It's ambitious and I wish you the best. I will probably jog along side you with my own smaller goals.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Good for you. I'm doing a similar thing, except I'll be sending them out to traditional publications before I self-publish them. My goal is to follow Heinlein's rules and write at least 2 stories per month, between other projects.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Good for you. I'm doing a similar thing, except I'll be sending them out to traditional publications before I self-publish them. My goal is to follow Heinlein's rules and write at least 2 stories per month, between other projects.


Awesome Joe. I'm right there with you. I do a daily pep talk to myself using Heinlein's rules. I'm hoping to be able to keep up with this challenge and write weekly, I've set a pretty abmitious long term goal of 1,500 words per day, 5 days a week. This will be hard, but falls right in line with the rules and practicig my skills as a writer.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I think your goal sounds doable since you're not planning on cranking out all that many words each week, so you'll have time to edit and prepare. I loved reading about your process. I think I'd better not try it for my romances. Okay, maybe an amphibian pigeon could bring love notes….

Do post occasional updates so we can hear your progress


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea, so the best of luck to you. Also thanks for the links to the generators. I already knew about Seventh Sanctum, but Chaotic Shiny and Donjon were new to me.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! I'll be cheering you on! This is quite a project. Keep us updated.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Impressed, I am! I haven't even begun to formulate my goals for 2014--and I'm already feeling sappy and unfocused. 

You go! I wish you every success, and I do hope you'll update us with your progress.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Very inspiring! I will be cheering you on as well.


----------

